# Overview of mineral nutrition in plants



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

I came across this overview of mineral nutrition in plants last night and thought some of you might find it an interesting read.

www.rc.unesp.br/ib/ecologia/caeco/CH5.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Chuck,

Thanks for posting that. It is extremely thorough. 

I would caution that most of these types of summaries assume the discussion applies to terrestrial plants. This does not always translate to aquatics, much less in an aquarium setting.

Nevertheless, I think this write-up contains a lot of information, including tissue culture, that makes it a worthwhile read.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Maybe it doesn't apply to submersed culture, but I'm sure it's helpful in emersed culture, no?


----------

